

Corporate Change: Contributing to Open Source (2010) - walterbell
http://code.dblock.org/2010/11/04/corporate-change-contributing-to-open-source.html

======
trengrj
CEO approval for any code being open sourced? Eek...

With respect to previous discussions this week on HN about GPL vs BSD (or
permissive) licences, I do understand the massive inertia that has to be
overcome to open source anything at a large or attorney bound company.
Anything that contributes to this: i.e. attorney's uncertainties about the
GPL, can stop good projects being freed.

I think that in a situation like this, you should accept any licence you can
to get the software out.

Thankfully in personal projects you have more freedom..

